# The D-Plane Video (VERY important)



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

Here is a video explaining the D-Plane. This is a very important video to watch because the D-Plane explains nearly everything that happens to cause the ball to slice or hook. It is based on the "New Ball Flight Laws". It also explains why higher lofted clubs are more difficult to draw or fade with. When you understand the D-Plane it becomes easier to determine what swing changes are needed to fix the ball flight.

YouTube - Gateway To Better Golf - The D-Plane


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

Interesting theory, but it's hard to take you seriously with Peter Griffin laughing at you over your left shoulder. :cheeky4:


----------



## Ringer (Jun 26, 2006)

Cajun said:


> Interesting theory, but it's hard to take you seriously with Peter Griffin laughing at you over your left shoulder. :cheeky4:


Hahah. Yeah it's my favorite show.


----------

